# Pedigree question???



## Wittle-Acres (Dec 2, 2014)

I understand the what a pedigree is for but, I'm having trouble figuring out the point of a prefix to identify a breeder....for example if I buy a rabbit that has the name BB's brownie....how would I know if the rabbit came from Bob's Bunnies rabbitry or Barney's Bobo rabbitry etc.? How does this actually identify the breeder? Am I missing something?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 3, 2014)

A pedigree should have somewhere on it the Rabbitry name or breeder info. If someone bought the rabbit they may have changed the info to seller info (which would be their info and not the original breeders). If it's a good breeder they should know who the rabbit was originally bred from. I know I am careful to keep track of what lines are in which rabbit because there are some lines that just don't mix well for whatever reason


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 3, 2014)

Wittle-Acres said:


> I understand the what a pedigree is for but, I'm having trouble figuring out the point of a prefix to identify a breeder....for example if I buy a rabbit that has the name BB's brownie....how would I know if the rabbit came from Bob's Bunnies rabbitry or Barney's Bobo rabbitry etc.? How does this actually identify the breeder? Am I missing something?



Every rabbitry uses a different prefix, so Bob's Bunnies and Barney's Bobo may not both use "BB's." For instance, Bob may use "Bob's Brownie."

Not all rabbitries are registered, but breeders do want to identify and separate themselves from others. It would be unusual for someone to knowingly use the same prefix of another rabbitry, at least within the same breed. As you become familiar with some of the common lines within the breed you're working with, you'll be able to more easily match prefixes with rabbitries.

Of course, the rabbit you actually own should have the original breeder's information on its pedigree. But I'm assuming you're talking about the past generations, which may not always include rabbits from the same place.


----------



## Wittle-Acres (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies&#9786; I think I understand now!


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Dec 6, 2014)

My Netherland Dwarf doe didn't come with papers which is leaving me stumped.


----------



## majorv (Dec 7, 2014)

AbbottRabbitry said:


> My Netherland Dwarf doe didn't come with papers which is leaving me stumped.



You can go back to who you bought her from and ask if she has a pedigree. It's not critical that you have one but very helpful if you plan to breed her. One of our first does, when we first started breeding, did not have a pedigree either. We bred her to a fellow breeder's buck. The buck we kept out of that litter became our foundation buck. We were unable to register him, despite having many legs from showing, because we only had a pedigree for his sire. I guess it can depend on the breed as to how important a pedigree is when breeding. Tans have only four showable varieties, but I know ND's have a lot more.


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Dec 7, 2014)

has anyone ever gotten their doe or buck that was purebred that didn't have pedigrees registered?.


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Dec 7, 2014)

Never mind the breeder faxed me the pedigree of my nether land dwarf doe.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 7, 2014)

You cannot get them registered without a 3generation pedigree. I had a rabbit who was missing one side of his great grandparents and because I knew the registrar she let me write in rabbits from the generation before (4th generation). It is not normally allowed


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Dec 7, 2014)

ok good thing i got the papers.


----------

